# Advice for radio advertising



## scare-m (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been offered a great deal for 30 second radio commercials. The only thing I need to provide is the script for the spot. I was looking for any advice from members as to what is effective and captivating for a radio spot marketing T-Shirts. I really dont know how to describe tshirts via radio. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I market mine more to businesses than to the general public in my radio ads, but I do include in there that whether you need 1 or 1000 we can do it. It took me days to write our 30 sec ad. Good Luck and don't get frustrated. It will come.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

think about what you would want to hear. I honestly don't know what I would do, but if you listen closely to the radio you will hear what works for you and what doesn't. Follow that as a guide.


----------



## WearWolf (Nov 15, 2009)

I have experience in radio. What's your company about? I can give you a few keys and a possible script....


----------



## scare-m (Apr 4, 2009)

WearWolf said:


> I have experience in radio. What's your company about? I can give you a few keys and a possible script....


 Thanks Greg, I sent you a pm


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Greg. Could you also share with the rest of us?


----------



## reverbwear (Dec 6, 2009)

I think using USPs is crucial. remember because it's a 30 second slot, you have to be consise and really exaggerate the best points of your business. a key to any successful business is product differentiation - selling a service or product that nobody else does which could drive you into a monopolistically competitive market  ..when we done our radio ad for Reverb Clothing we boasted about our next day delivery service and even read out some reviews we got from well known and trusted companies. Try and e-mail a few companies (if you have time) and get them to check out ur website and tell u what they think. little tricks like that can help!!

good luck with it though and let us know if we can help 

http://www.reverbwear.co.uk


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Have never thought about doing radio advertising really as the costs may be too high..anyone get any good results from radio advertising? any tips?


----------



## WearWolf (Nov 15, 2009)

If you are doing a 30 second spot, make sure to have a clear voice and not a lot of fluff. Your audience hasn't heard of you before, so introduce yourself. Start with a brand name and mission. What's the identity of your product? Use about five key words to describe the product. If you want a jingle or catchy tune, use that here. End with the brand name and a quick overview of your product. Something like, "brand x is _____ and ____." Don't be afraid of repetition and stay away from big words. People always make fun of ads that are repetitive, but they remember them. 

Another method is the question answer with two voices. "Have you heard about ____?" I think this one is more commercially sounding. It sounds like an ad, and I don't think it's the best way to go, but people do it. 

If you are targeting a certain station, you should pick a show that your audience listens too. Have that DJ or host record your spot. People listening to this show on a normal basis will be used to him talking, and trust his/her voice, and eventually your product. I would say this is the best way to go. DJs are free as well. They don't volunteer to do ads, but they understand that this is how they get paid as well. Use them and don't take no for an answer. 

I hope this helps.

Your keys should be original artwork, unique texture, and fresh themes. The detailed description will create excitement and curiousity about the product.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the great tips, Greg!


----------



## Garage.Works (Sep 19, 2009)

from what i have heard... but havent seen.. is that people can change a chanel fast if they get board, so regardless the station gets paid weather it pays out or not... just like 99% of other advertisment, but i see this one not working as well for clothing lines.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Good advice thanks everyone


----------



## amandamoore (Feb 3, 2010)

Just create a simple song depicting your t-shirt product. Probably a jingle song commercial. A very short 30 sec. can't do a good voice acting production. But composing a jingle would be an excellent winning idea.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I think t-shirt is about sight not sound.

So, I don't think it helps.


----------

